# Why would a man stare at a girl's hands?



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol? Could be a sign of attraction or something?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

To check if she's married?


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Haha^ What if he always stares at her hands when he talks with her?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Choa said:


> Haha^ What if he always stares at her hands when he talks with her?


Maybe he's afraid you're going to hit him...

Or maybe he has a hand fetish...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Mayby he collects hands


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought the marriage and hand fetish things, too.

He could be eye-raping your hand by imagining his dick in your palm.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Perhaps she has extra digits?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> I thought the marriage and hand fetish things, too.
> 
> He could be eye-raping your hand by imagining his dick in your palm.


:teeth...eye-raping a hand omg didn't know that was possible ..mayby he's checking out the nail varnish and wondering if it would suit him...:idea


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Girls hands are just cute, I'm so accustomed to seeing my long hairy hands so every once in a while I'll see a girls small hands and they're so petite and cute ill actually look at them and fantasize about holding them. Not sure if that's the case with this guy but I know I've done that a few times .


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

To check for a ring? Or maybe he has a hand fetish.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Were you doing something with your hands?


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe he wants to play a hand clapping game?


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> Girls hands are just cute, I'm so accustomed to seeing my long hairy hands so every once in a while I'll see a girls small hands and they're so petite and cute ill actually look at them and fantasize about holding them. Not sure if that's the case with this guy but I know I've done that a few times .


x2


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe she has man hands


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

ForeverStallone said:


> Maybe she has man hands


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

What's on her hands? Some sort of residue?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

He secretly wants to play patty cake.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

yeah, what's the deal with staring at hands? elbows are where it's at


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol the comments are funny. But yeah maybe it is a silly question. I just wanted to know if guys have anything to say about that. There is a guy at work who always look at my hands. It kinda makes me feel uncomfortable. I would prefer making eye contact with me over staring at my hands


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe I should start wearing gloves lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Choa said:


> Maybe I should start wearing gloves lol


That might only increase their staring. :yes

But seriously do you fidget or do any subconscious hand movements?

As a guy I can't think of a reason to just stare at a girl's hands the whole time. Does he do this when you are standing face to face talking?


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

To check weather she has baby hands or not


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Choa said:


> Maybe I should start wearing gloves lol


Next time ask him if he likes your hands and slowly run your fingers of one hand along the back of the other. You should be able to tell if it's a fetish. If it is you could try to mess with his head a little. Just for fun. Maybe ask him if he wants to lick them then have him do loads of mundane tasks in the hope that he will get to. lol


----------



## pacasio1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I look at their hands, but I don't do it because I want to, it just happens, then I notice a ring and I get "broken hearted" My guess is that girls make their hands "really visible" to me so that I notice their ring and leave them alone. Maybe they "sense" me liking them. Another thing is when I talk I look down, it is only when they talk that I look at their face.


----------



## Bubblestar (Sep 17, 2014)

ForeverStallone said:


> Maybe she has man hands


There could be some truth in this... apparently guys tend to have larger ring fingers but this is not always the case. Digit science.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Choa said:


> Lol? Could be a sign of attraction or something?


Isn't it obvious? Imagining what it would feel like from a handjob


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

jonny neurotic said:


> Next time ask him if he likes your hands and slowly run your fingers of one hand along the back of the other. You should be able to tell if it's a fetish. If it is you could try to mess with his head a little. Just for fun. Maybe ask him if he wants to lick them then have him do loads of mundane tasks in the hope that he will get to. lol


Yeah this lol ^ he might run off to the bathroom right away.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Honestly I don't think hand fetishes are that common. You don't have to assume he's being a pervert and imagining you giving him a handjob. Maybe he finds it less intimidating to look at your hands rather than to look at your eyes or to be a pervert and look at your boobs.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A girl? You mean a child?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

He's big into the handies. Imagining those silky mitts wrapped around his shaft.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Maybe he's an apprentice palm reader?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

vicente said:


> Honestly I don't think hand fetishes are that common. You don't have to assume he's being a pervert and imagining you giving him a handjob. Maybe he finds it less intimidating to look at your hands rather than to look at your eyes or to be a pervert and look at your boobs.


Maybe she has amazing hands that would make any guy fantasize about it? No screenshots how are we supposed to know?


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

He prolly just likes your hands and thinks about what he'd like u to do with em on him...idk id be lookin at your mouth if i were him haha!


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

felicshagrace said:


> He prolly just likes your hands and thinks about whar he'd like u to do with em on him...idk id be lookin at your mouth if i were him haha!


Some women really do have naughty mouths, or naughty hands (or knockers, or feet, or ...). Guys might not know they like these things, but you see a woman with an amazingly pretty set of them and damn.. its hard NOT to stare.

:wife:love2


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Some women really do have naughty mouths, or naughty hands (or knockers, or feet, or ...). Guys might not know they like these things, but you see a woman with an amazingly pretty set of them and damn.. its hard NOT to stare.
> :wife:love2


I understand. I catch myself staring sometimes.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Sometimes, when I see a girl with cute little hands, I can't help but think "man, my D would look so big in her hands."



Persephone The Dread said:


> Were you doing something with your hands?


Yeah, she might've been washing a cucumber.










Or making pottery.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Left hand check

To see if she is married
To see if she soaks her hands in Palmolive dishwashing detergent.
To see if she has age spots or warts.

.....and the potential for what the kidz' hands will look like.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

TigerWScarf said:


> I like to check out nail polish artwork.


My nails are always polished. That could be the reason why he always stares at my hands? Lol.
Do guys like nail polish?


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

Avoiding eye contact
Hand fetish
Maybe the hands were strange looking


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

So, if a guy looks at feet, he's weird, but if he looks at hands, he's also weird.

What if he looks at butts?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Looking at women, no matter where, when she doesn't want you to, is weird.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe because of rings, bracelets, nail polish, long acrylic nails, tattoos, birthmarks, burns, moles, scars.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

:clap


Farideh said:


> Maybe because of rings, bracelets, nail polish, long acrylic nails, tattoos, birthmarks, burns, moles, scars.


This often can be a turn on to me!


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

He's imagining what it would feel like to have those delicate hands on his penis.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

TheHopeless said:


> He's imagining what it would feel like to have those delicate hands on his penis.


Not sure if you imagine that as well.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Ignopius said:


> :clap
> 
> This often can be a turn on to me!


Well of course. Long nails were mentioned.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Farideh said:


> Well of course. Long nails were mentioned.


Think you guys scared her away now lol.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

knightofdespair said:


> Think you guys scared her away now lol.


What? Some people do get turned on by long nails.


----------



## Tombu (Oct 9, 2012)

Put your hands in front of your tits then tell him off everytime for staring at your tits. Problem solved.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

I wear nail polish to help myself quit a bad habit....


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

anyway, i don't care anymore. thanks for the comments


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Eyes are too intense. Have to look away at something else. Looked down. Oops, looked at your breasts, bad me. Down further, looked at your stomach. Woops, bad idea, every woman is self conscious about her stomach. Further down, uh oh stared at crotch, very bad, must move eyes away. Legs, still bad, can't be seen checking those out. 

Oh okay, here is the one safe thing to look at. Her hands. I'll be the one guy that appreciates her nail polish and manicure and dainty feminine fingers. Yeah. See how that goes OP?


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Aha ok lol


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Choa said:


> Lol the comments are funny. But yeah maybe it is a silly question. I just wanted to know if guys have anything to say about that. There is a guy at work who always look at my hands. It kinda makes me feel uncomfortable. I would prefer making eye contact with me over staring at my hands


to see how soft your hands are?
But he should also look at your attractive face too


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I had a boss who stared at my feet ALL the time and commented on my shoe choices. Then I had a co-worker who watched my hands all the time. That one I couldn't figure out either. And then one day he said that he loved my manicured nails. I got the french tips but they were navy blue and had tiny pearls on them. He was mesmerized by my manicure? That was a new one for me. I knew about foot fetishes so that one I understood. I wore sandals one time when I came in to work on a day off and I never did it again because my manager wouldn't even look up when I was speaking to him. He answered absentmindedly while still staring at my feet. It was really weird.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

BehindClosedDoors said:


> I had a boss who stared at my feet ALL the time and commented on my shoe choices. Then I had a co-worker who watched my hands all the time. That one I couldn't figure out either. And then one day he said that he loved my manicured nails. I got the french tips but they were navy blue and had tiny pearls on them. He was mesmerized by my manicure? That was a new one for me. I knew about foot fetishes so that one I understood. I wore sandals one time when I came in to work on a day off and I never did it again because my manager wouldn't even look up when I was speaking to him. He answered absentmindedly while still staring at my feet. It was really weird.


maybe you hot sexy feet, yeah I guess i like girls feet too


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I find it disturbing when people stare at my hands, especially if I'm doing something with them. It makes me nervous and makes them shake.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

BehindClosedDoors said:


> I had a boss who stared at my feet ALL the time and commented on my shoe choices. Then I had a co-worker who watched my hands all the time. That one I couldn't figure out either. And then one day he said that he loved my manicured nails. I got the french tips but they were navy blue and had tiny pearls on them. He was mesmerized by my manicure? That was a new one for me. I knew about foot fetishes so that one I understood. I wore sandals one time when I came in to work on a day off and I never did it again because my manager wouldn't even look up when I was speaking to him. He answered absentmindedly while still staring at my feet. It was really weird.


Its something a lot of women seem to either only partially know or be completely clueless about, a lot of men (probably 90%) find women's feet to be at least moderately sexy.. especially if they are shapely and well maintained, they are definitely something that I think defines a woman who knows her body and how to enjoy herself from a prude who can't and doesn't know how to have a good time in the sack.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Its something a lot of women seem to either only partially know or be completely clueless about, a lot of men (probably 90%) find women's feet to be at least moderately sexy.. especially if they are shapely and well maintained, they are definitely something that I think defines a woman who knows her body and how to enjoy herself from a prude who can't and doesn't know how to have a good time in the sack.


I think that entirely depends on whether the attention is welcome or not whether it can be taken like that. In my case it wasn't because a) the man was married and so was I and b) it was a professional relationship. Even a hint of sexual attention could have caused me grief with some female co-workers. Anything that smacked of flirting was often taken up with HR and favoritism was often complained of because of things like that.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

BehindClosedDoors said:


> I think that entirely depends on whether the attention is welcome or not whether it can be taken like that. In my case it wasn't because a) the man was married and so was I and b) it was a professional relationship. Even a hint of sexual attention could have caused me grief with some female co-workers. Anything that smacked of flirting was often taken up with HR and favoritism was often complained of because of things like that.


So the situation wasn't ideal but sounds like you have a lot of appeal which is a good thing.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Hands are cute. And also, gotta check for a ring.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

BehindClosedDoors said:


> I think that entirely depends on whether the attention is welcome or not whether it can be taken like that. In my case it wasn't because a) the man was married and so was I and b) it was a professional relationship. Even a hint of sexual attention could have caused me grief with some female co-workers. Anything that smacked of flirting was often taken up with HR and favoritism was often complained of because of things like that.


Honestly I would probably do the same thing if a pretty decent looking woman was working by me that had nice feet and was in view. Does that make me a bad person? Sometimes sexy women can be almost hypnotic and us poor guys just can't help ourselves, our mind short circuits and we suddenly lose track of time and space.


----------

